# Wife and my Body Image



## billyjones219 (Nov 10, 2014)

My wife makes me feel bad about my body. 

She criticizes my non-muscular build and she even, to my utter, humiliation, calls my "manhood" small. 

she compares me to other men we see and to former lovers.

after several years of this, i now have a really low body image and self esteem. how can i get out of this cycle?

thank you. i am so embarrassed.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

billyjones219 said:


> My wife makes me feel bad about my body.
> 
> She criticizes my non-muscular build and she even, to my utter, humiliation, calls my "manhood" small.
> 
> ...


Dear Billy

You've been here before under several different names and both genders. I suggest you move out of your mom's basement and find a life.

P.S. Your wife is a b1tch and you have a little d1ck!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

:iagree::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Billy "banned", You've stumbled into the wrong site if you're looking for sympathy regarding your attributes and how your wife feels about them. 99% of the woman here will insist it's unimportant while pointing out that their man is sporting far larger than average size unit.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

omg... lol, i just choked on my coffee.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Dear Billy
> 
> You've been here before under several different names and both genders. I suggest you move out of your mom's basement and find a life.
> 
> P.S. Your wife is a b1tch and you have a little d1ck!


Ban yourself.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Quick, play in the troll thread before it gets deleted! 

Op has a little d!ck Hahahahahahahahaha!

Where is AR? This thread is perfect for him.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I wonder who his favorite musician is, Little Richard?


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Tiny Tim


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

The Beat'lil's


----------

